# Election of officers



## JD Price (Jun 2, 2016)

Is it permissible to hold election of officers in an EA lodge?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 3, 2016)

I guess that would depend on the jurisdiction. In most places, the answer is likely no.


----------



## Brother_Steve (Jun 3, 2016)

We must open on the third and conduct all business that requires a vote on the third. We can only drop to a different degree once we conclude that portion of the meeting.

New Jersey checking in.


----------



## JD Price (Jun 3, 2016)

In Texas?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## MRichard (Jun 3, 2016)

@Bill_Lins77488


----------



## chrmc (Jun 3, 2016)

JD Price said:


> In Texas?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



98% sure that it is. However only Masters can vote.


----------



## Erickson Ybarra (Jun 3, 2016)

chrmc said:


> 98% sure that it is. However only Masters can vote.



My lodge opened in EA to elect its officers. Houston, TX


----------



## Bloke (Jun 3, 2016)

JD Price said:


> Is it permissible to hold election of officers in an EA lodge?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro



In many places, the answer is no, but here, they are only done in the First Degree as EAs etc have full voting rights. This is one of the reasons, we always open and close in the first degree


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 4, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> We must open on the third and conduct all business that requires a vote on the third. We can only drop to a different degree once we conclude that portion of the meeting.
> 
> New Jersey checking in.


Same here in Kentucky.


----------



## MarkR (Jun 5, 2016)

We can conduct lodge business in the EA degree in Minnesota, but only Master Masons can vote.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 5, 2016)

Brother_Steve said:


> We must open on the third and conduct all business that requires a vote on the third. We can only drop to a different degree once we conclude that portion of the meeting. New Jersey checking in.


Used to be the same under GLoTX. We can now conduct business, including elections, in any degree but only Master Masons can vote. We ARE required to open a MM Lodge for the installation of officers or when receiving GL officers.


----------



## Companion Joe (Jun 5, 2016)

In Tennessee, the only time you open an EA or FC lodge is to confer those degrees. All business is done in a MM lodge. Only MMs vote. Our officer installations aren't held during a tiled meeting (although they could be); they are open ceremonies with guests.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 5, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> Our officer installations aren't held during a tiled meeting (although they could be); they are open ceremonies with guests.


Same in NM amd OR.  However, we open the Lodge on the 3rd then call to refreshment, invite everyome in, after the ceremony the WM closes without form


Sent from my LG-H811 using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 5, 2016)

Companion Joe said:


> All business is done in a MM lodge. Only MMs vote. Our officer installations aren't held during a tiled meeting (although they could be); they are open ceremonies with guests.


Same here.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jun 5, 2016)

jdmadsenCraterlake211 said:


> Same in NM amd OR.  However, we open the Lodge on the 3rd then call to refreshment, invite everyome in, after the ceremony the WM closes without form


Here, we open a MM Lodge and, if the installation is to be open (new WM's prerogative), call it to refreshment. After the installation, the Lodge is called back to labor and closed in full form.


----------



## cemab4y (Jun 6, 2016)

It varies! In Europe, it takes often a year, to advance per degree. Business meetings are held on the EA degree in European lodge. Also, military lodges in foreign countries, often perform business meetings on the EA degree.


----------



## rpbrown (Jun 6, 2016)

In Texas, per Art. 292, elections may be held in a lodge opened in an EA as long as there is an EA attending. If an EA is not attending, it is the option of the WM as to which lodge will be opened.


----------

